# Merry Christmas to all!



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to take a minute to say thank you to all for your on-going generosity and kindness. I will probably be off the computer for a bit so I wanted to make sure I wished you all the very best for the holiday season!

Cheers


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Jeremy!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Happy Festivus!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Merry Christmas Jeremy and family. 

Thanks for helping me to try to understand (some aspects of) music theory.

Cheers


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have Stewie at the top of my tree instead of a star or angel. Yeah, I know. It's good to see people who are not as cynical as I am. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Happy Festivus!


I forgot all about that one, so who's challenging you to the feats of strength?

[video=youtube;dS7-jcsB_WQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS7-jcsB_WQ[/video]


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks all

LOL - my favourite Festivus thing was the "airing of grievances" Seinfeld was too funny for words!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

man, that was pure comedy genius.


----------

